# Good Catholic Education



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Feb 3, 2005)

My brother has just been moved into a Catholic school since my parents have changed city. In Religious education he asked the teacher if he will find the class hard since he is not a Catholic and never studied Religious Education before. She said it should not be too hard but if it was he should tell her. My brother replied that he has grown up with Christian parents with the Anglican and Baptist Church. The teacher said "Well if it is too hard just remind me you won't know your way around the Bible." My brother came home from school saying he was very insulted.



[Edited on 3-2-2005 by Abd_Yesua_alMasih]


----------



## street preacher (Feb 19, 2005)

Sounds like he has some good witnessing opportunities.


----------

